# GPU-Z 4.6.0 ION2 problem



## TheLuckys (Oct 3, 2010)

I have a problem with GPU-Z version 0.4.6, it detects some weird data from my ION2 equipped Eee PC 1215N.
First of all, the program isn't stable at all, it crashes and hangs every couple of minutes.
Besides that, it detects 256 unified shaders, which can't be correct , 32 ROPs, and PhysX is unchecked.
Is this a known problem? And will the fix be included in the next version of GPU-Z?


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 3, 2010)

u need to have physx installed and enabled before gpu-z can detect it...


----------



## TheLuckys (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I installed the latest PhysX driver together with the 260.63 drivers.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 4, 2010)

TheLuckys said:


> I'm pretty sure I installed the latest PhysX driver together with the 260.63 drivers.



oki, i don't have this issue with my GTX460 card or my dad's 8600M GT card.


----------



## timss (Oct 30, 2010)

*No physx for ion*



puma99dk| said:


> u need to have physx installed and enabled before gpu-z can detect it...



I have the same problem with my Asus 1215N. It seems ION does not support Physx. ION is not listed under supported cards at Nvidia's site. I installed it and it does not appear on the Nvidia 3D configuration panel and is unchecked in GPU-Z.

GPU-Z 4.7 crashes after a few seconds after selecting the ION GPU. Maybe GPU-Z will be fixed in the future.


----------

